# String Skipping won't get you expelled



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Not even detention. 

Not just for shredders either.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great video Robert...caught it on Youtube when it first appeared. Something I've been working at for a while in practice sessions. The real trick is to apply it to a jam session or when your improvising a solo on a tune.....cover or original. I'm still trying to incorporate a lot of what I practice into my playing when I'm jamming with people. It takes (for me) a conscientious decision to apply it at the spur of the moment though. Soon as it's part of my daily practice routine, it'll come out more. Just occasionally at this point when I actually think about it. Hell, even the Melodic 3rds and other patterns I've practiced since I was a 15 year old and still do to this day come by in my playing very infrequently. It's actually rather annoying come to think of it.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

To make things come out when performing, you really have to work on these things a lot when practicing. A good way to do that is to decide on a few licks/concepts for a tune, then record yourself playing. Make several recordings, and make a conscious effort to get those ideas on "tape". Then, you have a better chance of making them come alive in a real live setting.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. Sometimes its good to hear it from another person. I know I say the same thing to the students I teach, so I guess "practice what you preach" applies to this. I often call myself out for not following my own frigging advice..haha


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Sausalito Summer Nights by Diesel's main riff is a great example of this technique....which I have yet to accomplish.


----------

